# Gaggia Baby Black - Temperature?



## gazbiggs (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi all,

I have just become the owner of a new Gaggia Baby Black.

Whilst cleaning it after my first couple of messy attempts at making cappuccino...

I was quite shocked at how hot the shower screen mounting was...

It is too hot to touch - even if the machine has not been used for hours - but, powered on though.

Is this normal?

(My previous machine cooled down enough to touch within minutes of making a brew)

Also, it dispenses a ~50ml shot that is pretty hot! Steaming hot in fact...

Again, is this normal?

My current usage is -

1) Power on

2) Wait to heat up

3) Make 50ml shot

4) Steam mode

5) Wait to heat up

6) Heat milk

7) Clean up - portafilter, steam nozzle etc...

From here the shower screen remains too hot to touch until the machine is powered off...

Thanks in advance...

gazbiggs


----------



## carbonkid85 (Jan 19, 2011)

Sounds okay to me. There's a decent amount of brass in the group which really retains heat well, so it should stay rather hot for a while after you switch off. Remember, brew temp is lower than steam temp so if you switch off straight after steaming, it's likely to take a little longer to cool down.

Also, make sure you give the machine long enough to warm up before use to avoid overly sour shots. 15mins at least, but preferably about 30.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Gaz

Sounds perfectly fine to me.

Your process also looks okay.


----------



## gazbiggs (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks for the replies...

The temp just had me wondering...

Particularly, when the first time I tried cleaning coffee debris off the shower head with my bare fingers - I got burnt 

Then, next time I left it several hours (with machine on) and got burnt again 

Thanks for the advice on letting the machine warm up in the morning...

I will start doing that - then leave it on, keeping warm, the rest of the day.

(Not too sure I can wait 30mins for my first hit though???)

gazbiggs


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

There's a general rule which applies (and stops many burns from happening)

If it's black its okay to touch

If it's shiny then don't touch

Use something like *this* to clean around the shower screen and group.


----------



## gazbiggs (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks for that Glenn...

By the way - for anyone interested - Amazon have the Baby at £125 at the moment...

I managed to return my duff Morphy Richards 47020 for a full refund - get a new (better) Baby - and save £25 in the process.

Happy days...

gazbiggs


----------

